# Altima: Starting Problem: Starts after 2 or 3 hrs rest:



## gosooner (Mar 21, 2005)

The car runs fine. Once driven for a while, and left it for 2 or 3 minutes, and then if I start it, its not starting again. After a while (leaving it for 2 hrs), the car starts with no problem. All this happened at the Pizza hut, I went in paid and got the pizza, and come back to car to start, I was shocked to see it was not starting. Thought you may advice on this.

It was a Nissan Altima 96, I have no idea whats wrong with the car. Its not battery problem since it gave me the same problem before, and it started on itself the next day.


----------



## chrisdorf (May 6, 2005)

gosooner said:


> The car runs fine. Once driven for a while, and left it for 2 or 3 minutes, and then if I start it, its not starting again. After a while (leaving it for 2 hrs), the car starts with no problem. All this happened at the Pizza hut, I went in paid and got the pizza, and come back to car to start, I was shocked to see it was not starting. Thought you may advice on this.
> 
> It was a Nissan Altima 96, I have no idea whats wrong with the car. Its not battery problem since it gave me the same problem before, and it started on itself the next day.


I have been having the same problem...it warms up, then won't start if it sits a few minutes...then it will start when it cools down...
Anybody have answers?


----------



## merkerguitars (Jan 11, 2005)

Most likely its the starter. Sometimes when the windings go bad in it and the starter gets warmed up they won't turn.


----------



## gosooner (Mar 21, 2005)

*Altima: Starting Problem: Starts after 2 or 3 hrs rest*

I had this problem only twice on the same day. After that I didnt have this problem. I had it checked by my mechanic, he says there is no problem with the car and it should run good. And it is so. Till now I didnt have any problem. I am waiting on a chance that it wont occur again. I dont know what the real problem is. 

Though my friend told me that it happens due to the distributor shaft. It may cost $250 for the distributor plus the labor. I will do it if it happens again.

Please get back to me if you have found anything else regarding your car problem. Thanks.


----------



## chrisdorf (May 6, 2005)

gosooner said:


> I had this problem only twice on the same day. After that I didnt have this problem. I had it checked by my mechanic, he says there is no problem with the car and it should run good. And it is so. Till now I didnt have any problem. I am waiting on a chance that it wont occur again. I dont know what the real problem is.
> 
> Though my friend told me that it happens due to the distributor shaft. It may cost $250 for the distributor plus the labor. I will do it if it happens again.
> 
> Please get back to me if you have found anything else regarding your car problem. Thanks.


I took off the distributor cap, the cover under the distributor cap that covered the crankshaft position sensor, and cleaned it all with carb cleaner very completely, and I have not been having any problems since. I also changed out all the plugs, wires cap, rotor, cap...


----------



## Tabo (Jun 25, 2005)

One thing it could be is the fuel pump. I had a problem with restarting after driving, happened about 4 times in as many months had to wait longest about 1.5 hours before it would restart, took to the dealer and they replaced the fuel pump and it never happened again.


----------



## chrisdorf (May 6, 2005)

Tabo said:


> One thing it could be is the fuel pump. I had a problem with restarting after driving, happened about 4 times in as many months had to wait longest about 1.5 hours before it would restart, took to the dealer and they replaced the fuel pump and it never happened again.


Ever since I cleaned the crankshaft position sensor and surroundeding area very carefully, twice, and changed out plugs, wires, plugs and distributor cap and rotor, it has not done it since!!!!!!!!


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Good fix. The distributor o-ring tends to foul and leaks oil into the camshaft sensors.


----------



## chrisdorf (May 6, 2005)

jserrano said:


> Good fix. The distributor o-ring tends to foul and leaks oil into the camshaft sensors.


It was more trial by necessity! The O ring, if you mean the one under the distributor cap and over the sensors, was stretched and distended...letting oil leak in. But it could have been the distributor O ring...

It works now!


----------



## Stockwell (Apr 14, 2007)

chrisdorf said:


> It was more trial by necessity! The O ring, if you mean the one under the distributor cap and over the sensors, was stretched and distended...letting oil leak in. But it could have been the distributor O ring...
> 
> It works now!


crisdorf:
I own a 96 Nissan Altima. My problem is oil leaking thru the distributor. Leaks about 2 thimbles in 2 days during short drives around town.
. had used distributor installed - same problem.
. Auto Zone person said that if PCV Valve is stopped up, could cause pressure in crankcase and force oil out thru dist. - replaced PCV Valve - no help.
I am wondering if I have an O-Ring problem as you suggest?
Have you seen or heard of oil leaking thru the distributor?
Do you have any advice. Any help is greatly appreciated.
I don't do my own Nissan repairs. And not very knowledgeable.
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Stockwell (Apr 14, 2007)

jserrano said:


> Good fix. The distributor o-ring tends to foul and leaks oil into the camshaft sensors.


jserrano:
I sent this same msg. to crisdorf and am waiting for a response.
Thought I would send to you as you speculated O-Ring problem! 
I own a 96 Nissan Altima. My problem is oil leaking thru the distributor. Leaks about 2 thimbles in 2 days during short drives around town.
. had a used distributor installed - same problem.
. Auto Zone person said that if PCV Valve is stopped up, could cause pressure in crankcase and force oil out thru dist. - replaced PCV Valve - no help.
I am wondering if I have an O-Ring problem as you suggest?
Have you seen or heard of oil leaking thru the distributor?
Do you have any advice. Any help is greatly appreciated.
I don't do my own Nissan repairs. And not very knowledgeable.
Email: [email protected]


----------



## chrisdorf (May 6, 2005)

*oil under distributor cap...*

I have not had the problem since I cleaned off the position senson UNDER the distributor cap...oil was getting in and, I believe, stopping the sensor from doing its job.
It has not happened since 2005 after I did that, so I think that was it...I placed the O-ring so it was tight UNDER the distributor cap.
chris dorf


crisdorf:
I own a 96 Nissan Altima. My problem is oil leaking thru the distributor. Leaks about 2 thimbles in 2 days during short drives around town.
. had used distributor installed - same problem.
. Auto Zone person said that if PCV Valve is stopped up, could cause pressure in crankcase and force oil out thru dist. - replaced PCV Valve - no help.
I am wondering if I have an O-Ring problem as you suggest?
Have you seen or heard of oil leaking thru the distributor?
Do you have any advice. Any help is greatly appreciated.
I don't do my own Nissan repairs. And not very knowledgeable.
Email: [email protected]






Stockwell said:


> jserrano:
> I sent this same msg. to crisdorf and am waiting for a response.
> Thought I would send to you as you speculated O-Ring problem!
> I own a 96 Nissan Altima. My problem is oil leaking thru the distributor. Leaks about 2 thimbles in 2 days during short drives around town.
> ...


----------

